# a few pictures of Murphy



## murphysmom (Dec 6, 2009)

Murphy LOVES laying on me. Here's a few pictures of him! 
































here's a picture of Murphy and my oldest Morgan


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww he looks fab, hows the toilet training going. looks like the kids are pleased.


----------



## murphysmom (Dec 6, 2009)

he is completely potty trained. He rings the bell when he has to go outside. I'm amazed at how smart this little fella is.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

fantastic, sounds like he is doing well.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Nice pictures! He has a beautiful coat.


----------

